# WoW Movie[Failed]



## loWnl1337 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

begrüße euch herzlich und habe da ma ein paar Fragen.

Also ich hab jetz mit WeGame paar sehr geile Arena Videos gemacht.... sie mit Sony Vegas geschnitten

doch .... ich lade sie bei youtube hoch und dann is meine Tonspur gesperrt....

kennt ihr da ein paar tricks?!

freue mich wirklich sehr über antworten


----------



## Xiut (19. Dezember 2009)

Wieso ist denn die gesperrt?
Also ich kenn das nur bei Songs und wenn man dann einen verwendet, bekommt man so Werbung im Video wo man sich den Song kaufen kann.

Da müsste irgendwo ein Grund stehen.


----------



## Ratrix (19. Dezember 2009)

Willst du das wir dir jetzt illegale sachen sagen oder was


----------



## Æros (19. Dezember 2009)

öhm des kann sein das ein song urheberrechtlich geschützt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann musst wohl nen andren nehmen


----------



## loWnl1337 (19. Dezember 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn die gesperrt?
> Also ich kenn das nur bei Songs und wenn man dann einen verwendet, bekommt man so Werbung im Video wo man sich den Song kaufen kann.
> 
> Da müsste irgendwo ein Grund stehen.



 ja das der Copy Rights hat etz...doch wieso haben dann andere Lieder mit z.b. Red hot chilli peppers ....irg lied



Ratrix schrieb:


> Willst du das wir dir jetzt illegale sachen sagen oder was


ne einfachn paar tipps vlt songs oder sonstiges die nicht copy rightet sind ...etz die aber auch gut sind



Æros schrieb:


> öhm des kann sein das ein song urheberrechtlich geschützt is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo .... wie machen das dann andere Leute...da 90% der ganzen liedern Copry right ham...


----------



## Æros (19. Dezember 2009)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> ja das der Copy Rights hat etz...doch wieso haben dann andere Lieder mit z.b. Red hot chilli peppers ....irg lied
> 
> 
> ne einfachn paar tipps vlt songs oder sonstiges die nicht copy rightet sind ...etz die aber auch gut sind
> ...




ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich hab auch schon videos rein mit liedern.. aber beidenen wars halt net der fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (lad dir das lied doch einfach nochmal runter) vll ne andre version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loWnl1337 (19. Dezember 2009)

ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))


----------



## Xiut (19. Dezember 2009)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> ja das der Copy Rights hat etz...doch wieso haben dann andere Lieder mit z.b. Red hot chilli peppers ....irg lied
> 
> 
> ne einfachn paar tipps vlt songs oder sonstiges die nicht copy rightet sind ...etz die aber auch gut sind
> ...



Ja da wird ja auch immer diese Werbung eingeblendet. Vielleicht ist der Song von dir nicht dabei, der mit Youtube das Abkommen oder so abgeschlossen hat.

Da gab es doch mal einen Streit mit der GMA oder wie die heißen und das man ja die Musik downloaden könnte und so Youtube Geld pro User, der sich Videos anschaut zahlen muss.


----------



## pvenohr (19. Dezember 2009)

Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Das hängt damit zusammen welche Vereinbarungen Youtube mit den entsprechenden Behörden (bei uns die Gema) im entsprechenden Land ausgehandelt hat. So kann man im einen Land das eine Lied abspielen und im nächsten nicht, ganz einfach.

Ach ja, der Titel besitzt überhaupt keine Aussagekraft. Der gleicht eher einem Griff ins Klo.


----------



## J_0_T (19. Dezember 2009)

@Te

Schau dir youtube ma genauer an... du wirst viele clips nicht mal abspielen können... diese Regelung hat youtube seit Januar oder so... damit wollen se verhindern das sie tandiemen abtretten müssen... Neue clips und verschiedene interpreten sind damit für uns nicht mehr anwählbar.

Un da youtube bei der anzahl der user bankrott gehen würde... ham se ma in diversen Ländern das durchgesetzt.


----------



## Xiut (19. Dezember 2009)

Wieso ist das in Deutschland nicht so? Macht das so einen großen unterschied aus welchem Land man kommt?^^


----------



## J_0_T (19. Dezember 2009)

@Xiut

Würde ma sagen ja... andere länder andere gesetzes texte... so kann es passieren das user aus bestimmten ländern teurer sind als in anderen... bei uns würden neben den zahlungen die so von der einen gesellschaft gefordert wurden auch von unseren Musikern ne klage an youtube gerichtet werden... da viele clips etc vor veröffentlichung des albums dor zu finden oder hören waren... das lassen sich die künstler nicht bieten und peng... noch mehr geld das youtube abdrücken müsste.

Kann mich entsinnen das viele Künsterl hier gedroht hatten das man ihre kunst entfernen sollte aus youtube oder die plattform geld löhnen sollte.


----------



## Kersyl (19. Dezember 2009)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> begrüße euch herzlich und habe da ma ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...


Hmm...Schreib doch einfach
I DON´T OWN THE AUDIO MATERIAL USED IN THIS VIDEO

Dann können sie nicht sagen:"Illegal benutzt!!111"

hf gl


----------



## J_0_T (19. Dezember 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Hmm...Schreib doch einfach
> I DON´T OWN THE AUDIO MATERIAL USED IN THIS VIDEO
> 
> Dann können sie nicht sagen:"Illegal benutzt!!111"
> ...



Nee... das nicht... aber den track wirste dennoch nicht hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedPala (19. Dezember 2009)

soweit ich weiß geht das nur über itunes kann mich aber auch irren wie wärs wenn du uns mal den link schicks würde mir sie sehr gern ansehen


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Dezember 2009)

Stell einfach alle lieder einzeln ein, und das lied/die lieder, die nich abspielen ersetzt du durch andere...

Und bitte! Ändere Den Titel, hatt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, ausserdem Falsches Forum, würd das Technik- oder Musik-Forum fragen...


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2009)

WMG don't likes Germany.


----------

